# Grafikkarte GTX 580 brennt!!



## wammbo1 (18. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir einen gebrauchten PC mit Wasserkühlung gekauft. Diesen habe ich danach sorgfältig "restauriert". Das heißt sauber gemacht, Schläuche und Wasser getauscht und danach alles wieder zusammengesetzt. 

Gestern hab ich das ganze mal getestet und siehe da die CPU kommt nicht über 40 Grad beim Spielen. Danach habe ich natürlich auf die Temps von der Grafikkarte geschaut und schreck diese haben beim spielen  85 Grad erreicht. Das wollte ich natürlich nicht glauben und habe ein anderes Programm zu check benutzt (Furmark). Mit dessen stresstest hat die Karte 95 Grad erreicht.

Jetzt meine Frage was könnte die Ursache sei das die Karte trotz Wasserkühlung so warm wird? Mir ist außerdem aufgefallen das der Kühlblock auf der Karte gerade mal Handwarm wird und das Wasser was aus dem Kühlblock kommt ist auch nicht wirklich warm. Kann es sein das durch das alter die Wärmeleitpaste nicht mehr leitet? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## HisN (18. September 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte brennt!!*

a) Nenne das Kind beim Namen. Wir haben keine Ahnung was Du für eine Graka benutzt.
b) Nenne das Kind beim Namen. Wir haben gar keine Ahnung was Du für einen Kühlblock benutzt
Ist der WLP-Abdruck korrekt? Das der Kühlblock nur Handwarm wird, ist ja Sinn und Zweck der Wakü, das Wasser sollte die Wärme ja ableiten.
Hast Du Wasser-Durchfluss?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte brennt!!*

Die Werte sind für die Grafikkarte kein Problem,  für eine richtige Wasserkühlung aber doch etwas ungewöhnlich hoch. 

Ich würde zuerst die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern. 


Das Wasser sollte auch nicht deutlich wärmer werden.


----------



## wammbo1 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte brennt!!*

Es ist ein GTX 580, den Namen vom Kühlblock kenn ich nicht, da gebraucht gekauft.

Wenn ich die Pumpe und Lüfter auf das Maximum stelle ändert es leider nichts an der Temperatur von der Grafikkarte.

Was meinst du mit "WLP-Abdruck korrekt"? Ich hab den Kühlblock noch nicht geöffnet.


----------



## kC0pter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte brennt!!*

Das schließt darauf, dass die Abwärme nicht korrekt übertragen wird auf das Wasser. Kannst du den Verkäufer kontaktieren und fragen, ob das bei ihm schon so war und ob der kühlblock überhaupt der richtige ist für die Karte?


----------



## bschicht86 (18. September 2015)

Einfach mal den Kühlblock abschrauben und die WLP erneuern. Den Block kurz wieder mit leichten Druck drauflegen, abnehmen und schauen, dass die neue WLP einen fast perfekten Abdruck des Chips auf dem Kühlblock hinterlässt.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. September 2015)

auf jeden fall die WLP erneuern, das habe ich mit meine nie geschafft auf 90c zu kommen, und ich habe nur ein neuen kühlblock mit 2x120 Lüfter gehabt. lüfter an die vga 4Pin-pwm Lüfter Steuerung angeschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. September 2015)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> auf jeden fall die WLP erneuern, das habe es mit meine nie geschafft auf 90g zu kommen, und ich habe nur ein neuen block mit 2x120 Lüfter gehabt. lüfter an der der vga 4Pin-pwm angeschlossen.



Sorry?


----------



## KonterSchock (18. September 2015)

Wollte nur zeigen das ich mit mein mod gut gefahren bin, und eine Wasser Kühlung noch lange nix zu bedeuten hat, ganz davon ab es sehr wichtig ist, die wlp zu erneuern, sprich Kauf eine gute Paste, und kein billig Zeug, weil davon gibt's genug.


----------



## wammbo1 (22. September 2015)

So Leute hier ein update. Ich bin heute dazu gekommen die Wärmeleitpaste zu wechsel. Aber jetzt wird die Grafikkarte um weiter 5 Grad heißt das heißt von 95 grad auf  100 und dann schaltet sie sich zum Schutz ab.

Ich bin jetzt wirklich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Ist hier vielleicht sogar der Chip kaputt?


----------



## Stryke7 (22. September 2015)

Mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt der Fehler in der Kühlung. 

Ist der Kühler richtig montiert?  Ist er sauber?  Funktionieren die Lüfter,  und regelt die Lüftersteuerung korrekt?  Ist das Gehäuse gut belüftet?


----------



## wammbo1 (22. September 2015)

Wenn der Fehler in der Lüftung liegt warum wird die CPU in IDLE nur 30 grad warm und die Grafikkarte in IDLE 40 Grad. Das Wasser fließt von der CPU direkt zur GPU.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. September 2015)

Vielleicht, weil deine Grafikkarte ungefähr doppelt so viel Strom braucht wie deine CPU,  und deshalb ist die Temperaturdifferenz zur Umgebung doppelt so hoch? 
Nur mal wild geraten ...


----------



## wammbo1 (22. September 2015)

Der Verkäufer hat gemeint bei ihm war die Graka bei ca 60 Grad unter last außerdem hat er ein anderes Bios geflasht.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. September 2015)

Welche GTX 580 ist es denn genau?  

Bei den meisten Custom-Kühlern würde ich aus meiner Erinnerung auch etwa 60-70°C im Betrieb erwarten. 

Was ist denn im BIOS verändert?  Ist ja nicht ganz einflusslos auf die Temperatur ...


----------



## HighEnd111 (22. September 2015)

Mit welcher WLP hast du denn nun gearbeitet, und hast du die Schrauben auch wieder entsprechend fest und möglichst immer diagonal zueinander zugedreht?

Die Fragen von Stryke7 sind auf jeden Fall ein guter Ansatzpunkt, eventuell gibts ein Problem mit dem BIOS oder der Takt ist einfach viel zu hoch und erzeugt die extreme Abwärme.


----------



## wammbo1 (22. September 2015)

Eine normale GTX 580 auf der das AMP Edition BIOS geflasht wurde. 

Spannung ist 1,05 

ich bin jetzt auf 0,95 gegangen und trotzdem sind die Temperaturen knapp an die 100.

Schrauben sind bomben fest! Er hat mir zusätzlich noch den normalen Box kühler dazu gegeben ich werde es jetzt mal mit dem probieren und falls die Temps immer noch zu hoch sind bin ich im popo da gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. September 2015)

Naja, ein modifiziertes BIOS mit einem Referenzkühler zu kombinieren ist auch ein bisschen bescheuert.  Das wird im besten Fall sehr laut. Oder eben zu warm. 

Was meinst du denn mit "Box kühler" ?


----------



## HighEnd111 (22. September 2015)

Vermutlich gerade den Referenzkühler. Welche WLP er verwendet hat, weiß ich jetzt immernoch nich


----------



## Stryke7 (22. September 2015)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Vermutlich gerade den Referenzkühler. Welche WLP er verwendet hat, weiß ich jetzt immernoch nich



Aber wenn er den Referenzkühler zusätzlich bekommen hat,  was ist dann jetzt drauf?  Er sagt, es wäre eine "normale GTX 580".  Was auch immer das heißt.  Ich dachte er meint vielleicht eine Referenzversion.


----------



## HighEnd111 (22. September 2015)

Er hat nen Wasserblock drauf und zusätzlich den Referenzkühler. Den Wasserblock hat er runter gemacht, mit ner neuen WLP wieder drauf und die Temps sind gestiegen.

Jedenfalls hat mein Hirn das so zusammengewürfelt... *let's play Tetris*


----------



## Stryke7 (22. September 2015)

Stimmt, er sagte was von Wasser. 

Nun, dann kann ich mir eigentlich nur vorstellen dass der Kühlkörper nicht richtig auf dem Chip sitzt,  oder das Mod-BIOS übertaktet die Karte wirklich weit.


----------



## wammbo1 (22. September 2015)

Ups da habe ich mich leider etwas falsch ausgedrückt 

Aktuell ist eine normale Zotac GTX 580 drinnen mit dem Wasserblock drauf. Er hat da die AMP Edition von Zotac drauf geflasht.

Außerdem hat er mir den original Lüfter von der Zotac 580 dazu gelegt.

Wärmeleitpaste ist eine MX-2 von Arctic


----------



## HighEnd111 (22. September 2015)

Ok, die MX-2 ist eigentlich ganz okay. Nur ein klein wenig aufgetragen und Kühler sowie Chip vorher mit Alkohol (z.B. Spiritus) gesäubert?


----------



## Stryke7 (22. September 2015)

Das sollte eigentlich keine Probleme geben.  Das AMP-Edition BIOS wird nun auch nicht so extrem sein.  Und mit einem Wasserkühler sollte das problemlos zu machen sein. 

Ich denke nach wie vor, dass irgendetwas an der Kühlung falsch verbaut ist,  aber das lässt sich von hier aus nicht weiter bewerten.


----------



## wammbo1 (22. September 2015)

Jes Sir!!! Genau so gemacht.

Wenn das abmontieren inkl. Wasser ablassen nicht immer so ein Aufwand wäre würde ich mehr testen an was es liegt.

Aber nur mal so ins blaue geraten kann es wirklich nicht sein das der Chip defekt ist?

@Stryke7

was deckst du den was da falsch sein könnte? Gibt es vielleicht eine bestimmte Fließ richtig?

Wasserdurchfluss passt ganz normal. Die Temps ändern sich auch nicht wenn ich jetzt die Pumpe oder Lüfter schneller laufen lasse.


----------



## drebbin (22. September 2015)

Wenn du den original kühler dazu bekommen hast kannst du den doch einfach mal drauf montieren und sehen wie sich dort die Temperaturen verhalten.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (22. September 2015)

Im ganzen Thread stet nirgends dass du den Kühler bei der Reinigung auseinander gebaut hast sprich denn Deckel abgenommen und die Kühlstruktur gesäubter und kontrolliert. Ich vermute ganz stark dass hier der Hund begraben ist. Du musst wohl oder übel denn Kühler nochmals aus dem Kreislauf nehmen und richtig zerlegen. Am besten gleich Fotos davon machen


----------



## wammbo1 (23. September 2015)

hier ein bild von der wärmeleitpaste was sagt ihr dazu????




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. September 2015)

Sieht eigentlich gut aus.


----------



## SpatteL (23. September 2015)

Hätte vielleicht etwas weniger sein können, aber das verursacht nicht solche Temperaturen.
Öffne mal den Kühler und schau da mal rein.

Bilder von kompletten Kreislauf könnten auch nicht schaden.

MfG


----------



## wammbo1 (23. September 2015)

so hab gerade den original Luft Kühler drauf gepackt. Im Furmark bench erreicht er auch bis zu 98 Grad bei 100 % Lüfterstärke.

Aufbau ist bei mir

Pumpe - CPU - GPU - Kleiner Radiator - Großer Radiator - Austauschbehälter - Pumpe etc


----------



## Stryke7 (23. September 2015)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, nach der CPU erstmal in den kleinen Radiator zu gehen und dann in die Grafikkarte?  
Benötigt etwas mehr Schläuche,  und ich weiß nicht wie viel Kraft deine Pumpe hat,  aber mir würde das deutlich sinnvoller erscheinen.

Der Unterschied dürfte nicht groß sein, das Wasser sollte sich eigentlich nicht stark erwärmen.  
Aber nur so aus Prinzip ...  


Hast du den Kühler denn mal geöffnet und eventuell auch gereinigt?


----------



## HighEnd111 (23. September 2015)

Die Reihenfolge wie die Komponenten verschlaucht sind ist eig. wurstegal, solange der AGB direkt vor und ein wenig über dem Einlass der Pumpe sitzt. Sinnvollerweise am höchsten Punkt des Kreislaufes, dann bekommt man alle Luftblasen am einfachsten raus.

Der Rest kann verschlaucht werden, wie es beliebt. Die Temperaturdifferenz beträgt dabei vielleicht maximal 2 bis 3 Kelvin. Ich denke auch, es liegt an verstopfen Kanälen. Außerdem wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob alle Blasen ausm System raus sind. Bild vom Kreislauf könnte auch helfen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. September 2015)

wammbo1 schrieb:


> so hab gerade den original Luft Kühler drauf gepackt. Im Furmark bench erreicht er auch bis zu 98 Grad bei 100 % Lüfterstärke.




wenn du nicht den amp kühler hast, der die temps bei ~95°C hält, ist das durchaus ein normaler wert für Luft bei der karte (thermi halt .... und nein, der chip ist so heiß und nicht kaputt ich hatte auch mal einen davon ....  ) trotzdem ist ~60°C unter last mit Wasser der wert den du erreichen solltest wenn der kühler richtig arbeitet und montiert ist, der wlp abdruck spricht eigentlich dafür.
 tippe daher auch das ein zerlegen der wakü ansteht und der gpu kühler gereinigt werden muss, die cpu Temperatur stimmt jedenfalls also sollte der Kreislauf in Ordnung sein ....


----------



## wammbo1 (24. September 2015)

So hab nachdem der Luftkühler extrem laut ist und auch keine bessere Temperatur bringt den Wasserblock wieder drauf geklatscht. Außerdem hab ich auch das normale Bios sprich nicht AMP Edition draufgeflasht. Hier sind die Temps beim Furmark Benchen auf 98 grad.

Ich meine wie bedenklich ist das die Karte so heiß werden zu lassen. Da ja durch die Wasserkühlung alles leise ist kann mir das doch wurst sein oder? Oder vielleicht ist es ein auslesefehler?

Der Wasserblock wurde von mir gereinigt und weißt keine Ablagerungen oder sonstige Verschmutzungen auf.


----------



## Invd (24. September 2015)

Hallo Wammbo1,

ich habe die selbe Graka und habe max. 80°. Wie sieht es mit deinem restlichen Kühlsystem aus? Die CPU auch durch Wasser gekühlt? Guter Air Flow? 
Kann die Abwärme der Graka gut entweichen oder steht der Rechner direkt irgendwo dran?


----------



## SpatteL (24. September 2015)

Mach doch bitte nochmal ein paar Bilder vom kompletten Aufbau.

MfG


----------



## Skycrumb (24. September 2015)

Ich finde das Bild der Wärmeleitpaste nicht perfekt, sogar eher als Problem. Ich meine auch gar nicht die Menge der Wlp, sondern das auf dem Bild deutlich zu sehen ist das es auf der linken seite des Kühlers dünn ist wie es soll und nach rechts imemr dicker wird. Das deutet auf ein nicht genau plan aufgebrachten Block hin. Somit dhaste auf dem großteil der Fläche kein Kontakt von Metall zu Metall. Bei einem verkippen reicht schon ein zehntel milimeter über die länge, damit der Großteil kein Metall <-> Metall Kontakt mehr hat und dann  nur noch über die Wlp übertragen werden muss. Das würde die Temps erklären. 
Erklärung warum es verkippt sein könnte obwohl du sorgfältig arbeitest und gleichmäßig anziehst, erkenne ich an dem Bild auch. zu der Richtung wo die Wlp auf dem Kühlkörper dicker wird ist das lange Kühlpad für die (4er) Speicher. wenn dieses zu dick ist kannste die schrauben anziehen bis das pcb bricht... ohne das es sich bessert.

Ist nur mein Gedanke was ich aus dem gepostetem Bild sehe, habe selber keine Wasserkühlung.
Hoffe du findest den Fehler


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. September 2015)

wammbo1 schrieb:


> hier ein bild von der wärmeleitpaste was sagt ihr dazu????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir gefält das nicht. Es ist zwar gleichmäßig, aber die WLP haftet nicht auf der GPU. Im Bereich unten links ja,
der Bereich oben rechts sieht anders aus. Es lohnt sich, die GPU-Oberfläche mit einem Lösungsmittel VORSICHTIG
zu reinigen. Ich nehme dazu immer eine minimale Menge Aceton, aber davon darf keinesfalls das Board mit in Berührung
kommen. Man kann auch Isopropanol nehmen. Es kann auch eine Verkippung sein, wie  Skycrumb es ausführt.

Wie ist Deine Wasserkühlung aufgebaut? Ist es ein Kühlkreislauf für CPU und Grafkkarte?



wammbo1 schrieb:


> Ich meine wie bedenklich ist das die Karte so heiß werden zu lassen..


Furmark ist Furmark. Wie heiß wird sie in realen Spielen? 90°C ist nicht schön, aber funktioniert.
Wenn es in Spelen 85°C würde ich einfach spilene, bis sie in vielen Jahren kaputt ist.

Ich hoffe, sie war zumindest günstig, denn mehr Lesitung als eine R9-270 oder GTX 760 hat sie nicht und die
gibt es zur Zeit neu ab 140,-€


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. September 2015)

- Doppelt -


----------



## wammbo1 (24. September 2015)

Naja ich hatte große mühen den Kühlblock von der Grafikkarte zu entfernen sprich hin und her bewegen und mit dem Schraubenschlüssel den Kühlblock weghebeln, keine Ahnung ob sich dadurch der Abdruck verfälscht hat.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist warum der Luftkühler eigentlich genau die selben Temps bringt wie die Wasserkühlung??


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. September 2015)

wammbo1 schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte große mühen den Kühlblock von der Grafikkarte zu entfernen sprich hin und her bewegen und mit dem Schraubenschlüssel den Kühlblock weghebeln, keine Ahnung ob sich dadurch der Abdruck verfälscht hat.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist warum der Luftkühler eigentlich genau die selben Temps bringt wie die Wasserkühlung??[/QUOTE
> Ganz einfach:
> Ein luftkühler der auf 100% läuft kühlt auch nicht schlechter als eine wakü.


----------



## wammbo1 (24. September 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> Ein luftkühler der auf 100% läuft kühlt auch nicht schlechter als eine wakü.



Ja das versteh ich schon aber sind diese Temps nicht auch für einen Luftkühler zu hoch?? Weil dann könnte ja wirklich die Karte selber irgend einen Schaden habe oder ist das so abwegig?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. September 2015)

wammbo1 schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte große mühen den Kühlblock von der Grafikkarte zu entfernen sprich hin und her bewegen und mit dem Schraubenschlüssel den Kühlblock weghebeln,


Ich dachte das Foto wäre noch Deiner neu aufgetragenen WLP nach dem zweiten zerlegen. Der Kühlblock sollte dann einfach fast kraftlos abzuheben sein. 
Wird der Kühlblock irgendwo eingeklemmt, verspannt, etc. oder lässt er sich ohne Verschraubung leicht ein wenig drehen?


----------



## wammbo1 (24. September 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Foto wäre noch Deiner neu aufgetragenen WLP nach dem zweiten zerlegen. Der Kühlblock sollte dann einfach fast kraftlos abzuheben sein.
> Wird der Kühlblock irgendwo eingeklemmt, verspannt, etc. oder lässt er sich ohne Verschraubung leicht ein wenig drehen?



Ja so war es auch. Den Kühlblock konnte ich nur nach dem abschrauben hin und her bewegen aber der saß wie bei einem wakuum nur gehalten durch die Wärmeleitpaste drauf und wollte nicht runter gehen, nur durch die Hebel Bewegung ist er dann runter gekommen.

Eingeklemmt oder verspannt ist mir jetzt nichts aufgefallen.


----------



## chischko (24. September 2015)

Ich meine hier ein relativ triviales rein mechanisches Problem zu erkennen, was ja bereits angedeutet wurde: Die Wärmeleitpads auf VRAMS sind wirklich ZIEMLICH eingedellt... tausche diese ggf. mal gegen dünnere aus! Mei mir sind die ganz leicht eingedellt aber hier hast du ja richtige Wulste zwischen den Chips. Ich vermute daher, dass der Anpressdruck deines Kühlblocks zu gering/ungleichmäßig ist, was sich schön am Abdruck ablesen lässt.
Mein Vorgehen wäre: Dünnere Wärmeleitpads bestellen (sind das noch die Originalen?), diese ersetzen, WLP ersetzen und dann nochmal testen. 
Und bitte, lieber Themenersteller: MACH NEN FOTO vom Gesamtaufbau. Du wurdest doch mind. schon 3 mal nun gebeten darum. Man muss hier ziemlich raten etc. Evtl kann man nämlich gleich daran was erkennen, ob Du was Grundlegendes falsch gemacht hast wie z.B. Ein- und Auslass vertauscht oder oder oder 
Am besten 2-3 Fotos vom Gesamtkreislauf und ein paar von oben und unten der GPU... Dann kann man glaube ich besser helfen. 

>Anfang des Ausbruchs: Mal bissl Prügel an alle ohne Namen zu nennen: Diesen ganzen Humbug/Mist bzgl. "Airflow im Gehäuse", "Abwärme der GPU", "verstopfte Leitungen" etc. könnt ihr mal schön für euch behalten. Warum? Darum:
Wenn die CPU 30° etwa beibehält ist es schon einmal klar, dass die Radiatoren ordentlich arbeiten/installiert sind - Ergo: Keine verstopften Leitungen
Eine wassergekühlte GPU kann ich unter 200 km/h Windgeschwindigkeit betreiben oder bei Windstille im Gehäuse, es ist den Temperaturen mal SOWAS von egal (Minimaldifferenzen von 1-2 K sehe ich mal als vernachlässigbar an bei 90° C Coretemp!). Solange ich das Gehäuse nicht luftdicht isoliere ist da immer ausreichen Luftdurchsatz da, spätestens durch die Radiatoren! 
Ende des Ausbruchs<


----------



## wammbo1 (24. September 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Ich meine hier ein relativ triviales rein mechanisches Problem zu erkennen, was ja bereits angedeutet wurde: Die Wärmeleitpads auf VRAMS sind wirklich ZIEMLICH eingedellt... tausche diese ggf. mal gegen dünnere aus! Mei mir sind die ganz leicht eingedellt aber hier hast du ja richtige Wulste zwischen den Chips. Ich vermute daher, dass der Anpressdruck deines Kühlblocks zu gering/ungleichmäßig ist, was sich schön am Abdruck ablesen lässt.
> Mein Vorgehen wäre: Dünnere Wärmeleitpads bestellen (sind das noch die Originalen?), diese ersetzen, WLP ersetzen und dann nochmal testen.



Die Pads sind noch die vom Verkäufer ich müsste mir erst neue kaufen.



chischko schrieb:


> Und bitte, lieber Themenersteller: MACH NEN FOTO vom Gesamtaufbau. Du wurdest doch mind. schon 3 mal nun gebeten darum. Man muss hier ziemlich raten etc. Evtl kann man nämlich gleich daran was erkennen, ob Du was Grundlegendes falsch gemacht hast wie z.B. Ein- und Auslass vertauscht oder oder oder
> Am besten 2-3 Fotos vom Gesamtkreislauf und ein paar von oben und unten der GPU... Dann kann man glaube ich besser helfen.



Werde ich heute am Abend nachreichen, ich bin derzeit nicht zu Hause


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2015)

Ausserdem solltest du den Kühlblock zerlegen und reinigen.
Wenn die interne Kühlstruktur zugedreckt ist, nützt dir der ganze Rest nichts.


----------



## KeBeNe (24. September 2015)

der abdruck sieht in ordnung aus und ist nicht der Fehler von über 30k temperaturerhöhung zur normalen gtx580 mit wakü, würde auf alle fälle den kühlblock öffen und schauen was da los ist.
Wie sieht dein Durchfluss aus, ist etwas bewegung im agb zu erkennen?


----------



## chischko (24. September 2015)

Mal noch nen anderer Gedanke: Bei welcher Spannung betreibst du die? Ich hatte mal das Probleme iner 90° C CPU und hatte ua sVergesslichkeit oder aus Versehen die VCORE auf AUTO gesetzt...da sind mal geschmeidige 1,38 V durch gelaufen... wie sieht das bei dir aus? Hast Du an der Spannung oder so was manipuliert?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. September 2015)

wammbo1 schrieb:


> ... aber der saß wie bei einem Vakuum nur gehalten durch die Wärmeleitpaste drauf und wollte nicht runter gehen...


Sehr gut, dann ist alles plan und ohne Kratzer. Besser geht es nicht.
Dann bleibt zu wenig Kühlwasserstrom durch Verdrecken oder eben 
ein ganz spezielles Problem  mit Furmark. Wie verhält sich die Karte
bei Spielen?

Lies Dir das hier durch. Die meisten neuen Karten und Treiber erkennen
Furmark und drosseln die Leistung, dass kann durch die geflashten Bios
entfernt worden sein
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580: The Anti-FurMark DX11 Card | Geeks3D

Ansonsten zieht Dein Ding unter Furmark 300W, mit der "wie auch 
immer gemessen" Ungenauigkeit.


----------



## wammbo1 (24. September 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Mal noch nen anderer Gedanke: Bei welcher Spannung betreibst du die? Ich hatte mal das Probleme iner 90° C CPU und hatte ua sVergesslichkeit oder aus Versehen die VCORE auf AUTO gesetzt...da sind mal geschmeidige 1,38 V durch gelaufen... wie sieht das bei dir aus? Hast Du an der Spannung oder so was manipuliert?



Bis auf die CPU hab ich nichts übertaktet und da hab ich nur den Multiplikator hochgesetzt und sonst alles auf Auto gelassen (sprich Standard Einstellung). Aber das dürfte sich doch nicht auf die GPU auswirken?
Trotzdem ein Blick ins Bios ist es wert.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sehr gut, dann ist alles plan und ohne Kratzer. Besser geht es nicht.
> Dann bleibt zu wenig Kühlwasserstrom durch Verdrecken oder eben
> ein ganz spezielles Problem  mit Furmark. Wie verhält sich die Karte
> bei Spielen?
> ...



Auf der Karte ist wieder das normale Bios drauf. Das habe ich noch vor den Tests zurück geflasht, hat aber nichts an den Temps geändert außer das sie jetzt langsamer taktet als die AMP Version.

Außer Furmark hab ich auch auch einen PS2 Emulator (hab sonst keine anderen Spiele drauf) getestet da war die Auslastung bei 70 % und 96 Grand zum heulen


----------



## chischko (24. September 2015)

wammbo1 schrieb:


> Bis auf die CPU hab ich nichts übertaktet und da hab ich nur den Multiplikator hochgesetzt und sonst alles auf Auto gelassen (sprich Standard Einstellung). Aber das dürfte sich doch nicht auf die GPU auswirken?
> Trotzdem ein Blick ins Bios ist es wert.



Ne, nen starken Einfluss hat das sicher nicht auf die GPU... vielleicht ein paar Kelvin aber das war's


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. September 2015)

wammbo1 schrieb:


> Außer Furmark hab ich auch auch einen PS2 Emulator (hab sonst keine anderen Spiele drauf) getestet da war die Auslastung bei 70 % und 96 Grand zum heulen


Nach welcher Zeit liegt die Temperatur an?
- Geht es um Sekunden, liegt es an der GPU oder dem Wärmeübergang zum Kühler
- geht es um Minuten ist der Kühler zu schwach
- geht es um 15min oder länger, ist die Gehäuselüftung zu schwach


----------



## wammbo1 (24. September 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nach welcher Zeit liegt die Temperatur an?
> - Geht es um Sekunden, liegt es an der GPU oder dem Wärmeübergang zum Kühler
> - geht es um Minuten ist der Kühler zu schwach
> - geht es um 15min oder länger, ist die Gehäuselüftung zu schwach



Leider in Sekunden


----------



## drebbin (24. September 2015)

Welche Spannung liegt laut gpu-z unter last an?


----------



## Nachty (24. September 2015)

hier stand *******


----------



## wammbo1 (24. September 2015)

So hier sind die Bilder vom Gehäuse:

2015-09-24 18.15.44.jpg - directupload.net
2015-09-24 18.16.12.jpg - directupload.net
2015-09-24 18.16.33.jpg - directupload.net
2015-09-24 18.15.57.jpg - directupload.net


----------



## Stryke7 (24. September 2015)

gibts das auch in Werbe- und Virenfrei?


----------



## Nachty (24. September 2015)

HM,glaub Leitung zum CPU Kühler ist falsch angeschlossen(muss in der Mitte von der Pumpe zur CPU), und bei dem Schlauch zum Radi ist auch schon ein knick


----------



## SpatteL (24. September 2015)

Sind jetzt keine groben Fehler zu erkennen.
MB links sieht man nur nicht so oft 

Kann eigentlich nur noch ein defekt der Karte oder Auslesefehler sein...

Edit:


Nachty schrieb:


> HM,glaub Leitung zum CPU Kühler ist falsch  angeschlossen(muss in der Mitte von der Pumpe zur CPU), und bei dem  Schlauch zum Radi ist auch schon ein knick


Oh ja, das stimmt, um 180° gedreht sollte er auch sein.
Also von der Pumpe auf die Mitte und, nachdem er 180° gedreht ist, vom oberen Anschluss auf die Graka.

Aber das hat ja mit dem Problem der GraKa nix zu tun.

MfG


----------



## wammbo1 (24. September 2015)

Häää 180 Grad gedreht??? Ich kenn mich grad gar nicht aus 

Bitte genauer erklären und wenns geht ohne Abkürzungen


----------



## Nachty (24. September 2015)

Drehen muss er den Kühler nicht unbedingt, nur die Schläuche umstöpseln, aber in den Grakakühler solltest du mal aufschrauben und mal schaun ob was festgeschmoddert ist, oder der Kühler sitzt halt nicht richtig auf!


----------



## HighGrow22 (24. September 2015)

mal ein blöde frage ... mit welchem tool liest du die temperaturen der graka aus ? 
nicht, dass durch das flashen einfach falsche werte ausgegeben werden, oder vielleicht einfach nur der falsche sensor abgefragt wird ? 
sprich vrm's oder spawa oder sowas  

alles andere ist meiner meinung nach inzwischen ausgeschlossen ....


----------



## SpatteL (24. September 2015)

Zum Entlüften ist es schon besser, wenn der Ausgang vom Kühler oben ist.



wammbo1 schrieb:


> Häää 180 Grad gedreht??? Ich kenn mich grad gar nicht aus
> 
> Bitte genauer erklären und wenns geht ohne Abkürzungen


Wenn du auf das MB(*M*ain*b*oard) schaust, den CPU-Küher im Uhrzeigersinn um 180° drehen.
Also so,  das der Anschluss, an dem jetzt die Pumpe ist, oben ist.
Und dann die Pumpe an den Mittleren Anschluss anschließen, bei den Heatkiller ist Ein- und Ausgang definiert.

Aber wie oben schon geschrieben hat das ja eigentlich nix mit der GraKa zu tun.

MfG


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2015)

Deswegen ja auch den Grafikkartenkühler aufschrauben und gucken ob er sauber ist.
Beim CPU Kühler das gleiche Spiel.
Wenn die beide zu sind, dann kann das nicht funktionieren.


----------



## SpatteL (24. September 2015)

wammbo1 schrieb:


> Der Wasserblock wurde von mir gereinigt und weißt  keine Ablagerungen oder sonstige Verschmutzungen auf.





wammbo1 schrieb:


> (...) und siehe da die CPU kommt nicht über 40 Grad beim Spielen(...)


CPU Temp ist ja i.O.


----------



## Schrotti (24. September 2015)

Bei der GTX 280 gab es doch einen Heatbug (in wenigen Sekunden wurde die95/100°C Grenze erreicht).

Auch bei der GTX 480 hat man ab und an davon gelesen. Vielleicht ist hier das gleiche Problem vorhanden.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. September 2015)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Heatbug


ist ein Widerspruch in sich. 

Die Temperatur könnte falsch angezeigt werden.  Aber sie kann nicht "aus Versehen"  in wenigen Sekunden auf 100°C springen. Selbst wenn die Karte durch einen Fehler unter Volllast rechnet, muss die Kühlung das abführen können.  
Und die Kühlung kann keine Bugs haben


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. September 2015)

Bringt denn die Karte eine sinnvolle Spieleleistung? Wie sind Benchmark-Ergebnisse?


----------



## iGameKudan (25. September 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ist ein Widerspruch in sich.
> 
> Die Temperatur könnte falsch angezeigt werden.  Aber sie kann nicht "aus Versehen"  in wenigen Sekunden auf 100°C springen. Selbst wenn die Karte durch einen Fehler unter Volllast rechnet, muss die Kühlung das abführen können.
> Und die Kühlung kann keine Bugs haben



Glaubst du, ich hatte mal eine GTX280 die von so einem Heatbug betroffen war. Speziell in Payday2 oder im Rundenende-Screen von BF4 ist mir die Karte dann sprungartig überhitzt (Treiberresets waren die Folge...) - offensichtlich trat der Fehler immer genau dann auf wenn ich sehr hohe FPS hatte.


----------



## TollerHecht (25. September 2015)

Lustig dass niemand an einen defekten Temp-Sensor gedacht hat. Und noch lustiger dass niemand fragt mit was gebencht wurde und mit was ausgelesen wurde.


----------



## wammbo1 (25. September 2015)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Lustig dass niemand an einen defekten Temp-Sensor gedacht hat. Und noch lustiger dass niemand fragt mit was gebencht wurde und mit was ausgelesen wurde.



Wenn der Sensor kaputt sein sollte hab ich kein temp Problem mehr sondern das Problem das sich die Grafikkarte bei "anscheinend" zu hohen temps ausschaltet.

Heute hab ich mal wieder mehr Zeit. Mit was soll ich Benchen/Testen um für euch auswertbare Ergebnisse zu erreichen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2015)

Lies Dir das hier mal durch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...33523-wie-heiss-darf-eine-gtx-580-werden.html

Darum schlug ich vor, zuerst einmal ein Spiel zu spielen und mit der alten Grafikkarte zu vergleichen.
Wenn es im Spiel funktioniert kann man dann die Höchstleistung im Benchmark beurteilen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. September 2015)

Die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem HS könnte auch das Problem sein.


----------



## mrLuigie (25. September 2015)

wenn die kühlung nicht läuft der graka ist das wasser das problem weil ja die wärme von der cpu die wasserwärme mitgenommen wird sie kühlt ja aber zu langsam also muss die Pumpe gewechselt werden die schneller läuft da drüber nen ausgleichsbehälter und dann müsste alles laufen


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2015)

Und jetzt nochmal in einem klar verständlichen Satz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und jetzt nochmal in einem klar verständlichen Satz.


wenn die kühlung  der graka läuft  ist das wasser nicht das problem weil ja die wasserwärme von der cpu die wärme  kühlt wird sie mitgenommen. aber ja, die Pumpe muss also zu langsam gewechselt werden da drüber  läuft nen ausgleichsbehälter und dann müsste alles schneller laufen


----------



## chischko (26. September 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> wenn die kühlung  der graka läuft  ist das wasser nicht das problem weil ja die wasserwärme von der cpu die wärme  kühlt wird sie mitgenommen. aber ja, die Pumpe muss also zu langsam gewechselt werden da drüber  läuft nen ausgleichsbehälter und dann müsste alles schneller laufen



WAS???... kopieren bringt nicht den erhofften Erfolg...


----------



## Nachty (26. September 2015)

WAASS?


----------



## TollerHecht (26. September 2015)

Er wollte sagen dass die Pumpe zu schwach ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2015)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Er wollte sagen dass die Pumpe zu schwach ist.


Und das Die Anordnung des Ausgleichsbehälters optimiert werden muss, damit die Entlüftung besser wird.


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2015)

Welche Entlüftung?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (26. September 2015)

So ein quatsch die Pumpe ist bestimmt nicht zu schwach. Sonst hätte die Cpu nicht solche Werte...

Wieso der TE den graka kühler immernoch nicht zerlegt hat ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein rätsel...


----------



## TollerHecht (27. September 2015)

Denke er traut sich nicht und versucht so gut es geht das Problem anderweitig zu lösen.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (27. September 2015)

Wenn er sich nicht trauen sollte bezweifle ich dass eine wakü die richtige Entscheidung war...

Solange man sich nicht komplett blöd anstellt kann da eigentlich nichts passiere. Beim zusammenbau einfach auf den O-Ring achten und gut ist


----------



## SpatteL (27. September 2015)

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, hat er das schon gemacht:


wammbo1 schrieb:


> Der Wasserblock wurde von mir gereinigt und weißt  keine Ablagerungen oder sonstige Verschmutzungen auf.



MfG


----------



## chischko (27. September 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, hat er das schon gemacht:


Glaube eher er hat ihn von außen gereinigt und nicht aufgeschraubt. 

Kleiner Zwischeneinwurf: Ich hab vor kurzem nen Filter/Sieb mit in den Kreislauf integriert und obwohl ich beide Radiatoren, Schläuche, Reservoir, Pumpe, alle Kühlblöcke etc. unter fließendem Wasser wirklich gründlich (inkl. Schütteln und kippen etc.) durch gespült habe und sogar 2 Durchläufe mit ner Seifenlaue gemacht habe bin ich echt überrascht was sich da mittlerweile abgesetzt hat! Lauter kleine Schmutzpartikel, teilweise metallisch, teilweise Gummi... Das hat sich alles noch aus den Komponenten gelöst also kann es gut sein, dass sich in den feinen Strukturen der Kühlerblöcke über den jeweiligen Chips durchaus einiges angesammelt hat und den Durchfluss blockiert. Bin sehr froh den Filter drin zu haben und habe ihn nun das erste mal geleert.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2015)

Kommt auch immer auf das Wasser/Wassergemisch an.
Ich hatte roten Fertigmix drin und da hat sich die Kühlstruktur extrem schnell zugesetzt.
Die beste Lösung wäre für mich, destilliertes Wasser mit nem Schuss G48 oä.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. September 2015)

Destilliertes Wasser oder ein reines Öl wäre auf jeden Fall ein guter Anfang.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2015)

Nur destilliertes Wasser würde ich nicht nehmen.
Nehme für mein Gewissen immer nen Korrosionsschutz dazu.


----------



## chischko (27. September 2015)

Hab auch nen transparenten Zusatz


----------



## SpatteL (27. September 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Glaube eher er hat ihn von außen gereinigt und nicht aufgeschraubt.


Wobei ich mich da fragen würde, was das bringen soll.
Wie der Kühler von außen aussieht ist doch ****** egal.

MfG


----------



## Nachty (27. September 2015)

Habe seit 3 Wochen nur destilliertes Wasser , vorher CKC klar, aber auch dort hatte ich Schleimmonster gehabt nach nur 1. Woche konnte ich schon wieder Schleimfäden im CPU Kühler sehen. Bis jetzt ist alles gut mal schaun wie es weiter geht wegen Korrosion usw.


----------



## wammbo1 (28. September 2015)

Warum soll ich mich nicht trauen den Kühlblock zu öffnen??? Ich hab doch geschrieben das ich Ihn geöffnet habe aber der ist picobello sauber!

Genau wie die Leute die nach der 5. Seite scheiben ob vielleicht die Wärmeleitpaste das Problem sein kann... 

Ich werde die Grafikkarte als Defekt verkaufen, nachdem die Luftkühlung die mit der Grafikkarte dabei war ebenfalls so hohe Temperaturen aufzeigt wird die Karte kaputt sein.


----------



## Krachbummente (28. September 2015)

Ne, die ist bestimmt nicht kaputt. 
Flash doch mal das original Bios wieder drauf. Wenn das neue einfach viel zu viel Saft zieht und der Chip binnen Sekunden zu heiß wird, limitiert einfach der Wärmeübergang vom Chip auf den Kühler und an dem kannst du ja nicht mehr viel machen.
Es kann noch sein, dass dein Kühler verkippt auf der GPU aufliegt. Hast du darauf geachtet die Schrauben immer diagonal und sanft anzuziehen? Das ändert nicht viel am Abdruck der WLP. 
Auch ist deine Schlauchführung nicht so toll. Das Wasser soll, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, so laufen: Ausgleichsbehälter -> Pumpe -> Radi(s) -> Kühler -> Ausgleichsbehälter usw. ... 


PS: Vielleicht ist ja die Wärmeleitpaste das Problem?


----------



## chischko (28. September 2015)

Krachbummente schrieb:


> Ne, die ist bestimmt nicht kaputt.
> Flash doch mal das original Bios wieder drauf. Wenn das neue einfach viel zu viel Saft zieht und der Chip binnen Sekunden zu heiß wird, limitiert einfach der Wärmeübergang vom Chip auf den Kühler und an dem kannst du ja nicht mehr viel machen.
> Es kann noch sein, dass dein Kühler verkippt auf der GPU aufliegt. Hast du darauf geachtet die Schrauben immer diagonal und sanft anzuziehen? Das ändert nicht viel am Abdruck der WLP.
> Auch ist deine Schlauchführung nicht so toll. Das Wasser soll, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, so laufen: Ausgleichsbehälter -> Pumpe -> Radi(s) -> Kühler -> Ausgleichsbehälter usw. ...
> ...



Öhm... hast Du den Threat hier überhaupt auch nur ansatzweise gelesen?? 

Wie ne WaKü aufgebaut ist, ist mal sowas von wurscht.... Hauptsache AGB vor und über Pumpe....


----------



## Krachbummente (28. September 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Öhm... hast Du den Threat hier überhaupt auch nur ansatzweise gelesen??



Ja ich habe den seit gestern verfolgt, aber danke für die freundliche Kritik.  
Meiner Meinung nach, kann niemand, außer vielleicht dem Verkäufer, genau sagen, welches Bios sich auf der Karte befindet. Es mag vielleicht auf der AMP! Version oder so basieren, doch wer weiß, was daran noch verändert wurde. Deswegen mal einfach das normale drauf, ist ja nicht so schwer, oder? Und ist definitiv besser, als eine vielleicht funktionsfähige Grafikkarte quasi zu verschenken.



chischko schrieb:


> Wie ne WaKü aufgebaut ist, ist mal sowas von wurscht.... Hauptsache AGB vor und über Pumpe....



Dann erklär mir doch mal, wie hier der AGB vor der Pumpe ist, wenn der CPU Kühler richtig verbaut wurde. Nach der Montageanleitung des Heatkillers soll der Einlass in der Mitte sein. Ich hab leider noch nie nen CPU-Kühler falsch herum verbaut, deswegen kann ich nicht sagen, ob das einen signifikanten Einfluss auf die CPU-Temps oder den Durchfluss hat, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass Watercool seine Kühler ohne Grund so aufbaut. Dass die CPU beim Spielen nur 40 °C warm wird, sagt auch nicht viel aus. Wenn ich es zwischen der ganzen WLP Philosophie nicht übersehen habe, wurde nirgends erwähnt, um welche CPU es sich handelt. Ich denke zwar nicht, dass es nen Atom ist, aber wer weiß? Und wie "heiß" wird ne CPU schon beim Spielen, wenn die Grafikkarte ständig zicken macht?


----------



## SpatteL (28. September 2015)

Also richtig gelesen scheinst du ihn aber nicht zu haben...

Post #53
Das normale BIOS ist drauf.

Der AGB ist vor/über der Pumpe, der CPU-Kühler ist einfach falsch angeschlossen(sollte sich in größeren unterschieden bei den Temperaturen der einzelnen Kerne bemerkbar machen), die Diskussion hatten wir hier aber auch schon.

MfG


----------



## Krachbummente (28. September 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Also richtig gelesen scheinst du ihn aber nicht zu haben...



War schwierig den Überblick zu behalten.  Das mit dem CPU Kühler wurde mehrfach erwähnt, aber wammbo hat sich noch nicht richtig darum gekümmert, deswegen habe ich es noch einmal erwähnt.


----------



## chischko (28. September 2015)

Krachbummente schrieb:


> War schwierig den Überblick zu behalten.



Ich sach's doch  
Kenn ich aber .. zu viele Threats auf einmal zu verfolgen kann manchmal wirklich in Arbeit ausarten ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. September 2015)

@TE Das wird dein Problem sein und kein anderes. [Official Guide] Modifying/Removing NVidia GPU Heat Spreader/IHS

IHS runter, neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf und gut. Hatte ich auch das Problem mit meinen beiden GTX 580er und meiner GTX560


----------



## wammbo1 (29. September 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @TE Das wird dein Problem sein und kein anderes. [Official Guide] Modifying/Removing NVidia GPU Heat Spreader/IHS
> 
> IHS runter, neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf und gut. Hatte ich auch das Problem mit meinen beiden GTX 580er und meiner GTX560



Kann eh gut sein, dass das der Fehler ist. Aber wenn was schief geht hab ich einen neuen Türstopper und die Karte ist noch mehr im POPO als jetzt schon. Das Risiko ist einfach zu groß da verkauf ich sie lieber um 50 Euro.


----------

